# Cimbali Microcimbali



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Hi all, can anyone give me some ideas on this machine please? Found one second hand for 200€. I am totally new to levers so any opinion is welcomed. I heard that they have aluminium boiler...is their system good versus la pavoni? Does it make good shots?

below are 2 photos.

thanks in advance.


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

Have you tried the search function? I'm sure somebody on here refurbished one of these recently, though I can't recall who.


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

This isn't the one I was thinking about, but may be of interest.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/41263-microcimbali-pimp-my-snow-globe/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=589114&embedComment=589114&embedDo=findComment#comment-589114

There's talk of issues with the aluminium boiler, but it's a beautiful machine.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

AliG said:


> Have you tried the search function? I'm sure somebody on here refurbished one of these recently, though I can't recall who.


 @StevenG91 ☝


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Where are you located? I'm assuming this is a French site. Dependant on your location you'll need to factor in shipping aswell as any customs costs. Externally it looks in good condition with all the parts intact. They do come up a good bit cheaper sometimes on ebay, this is one of the newer models. Unfortunately unless the seller is willing to show you inside the boiler you'll be buying it blind with regards to condition. The boiler is made of aluminum and they do indeed have awful corrosion issues if mistreated. Youll also want to ask for videos of it turning on and making a shot to give you an idea of if the element is actually working. Ive bought a couple myself blind but I got them considerably cheaper than that and they were older models. You'll also need to factor in the cost for new seals. It's capable of producing good espresso but if I were you going for a lever machine I'd probably reccomend a pavoni, they have brass boilers and are built like tanks. The cimbali is spring lever while the pavoni is a manually operated piston. Hope this helps.


----------

